# Why do websites have to make max compare?



## Delta6326 (Mar 25, 2010)

I have a question about why Frick did Newegg have to turn to crap! and make it so you can only compare 5 items!! And also other websites like bestbuy.com When im looking for say a gpu i compare up to 15! now im stuck at 5. is there a reason for this madness? does it take up to much of the websites bandwidth or something like that!?

Thank You for your timez


----------



## sttubs (Mar 25, 2010)

open two or three more browser pages


----------



## Delta6326 (Mar 25, 2010)

you can do that? i thought that it goes to your cookies or somethin


----------

